# Gothic 2: Klaue Beliars einfach weg



## Martinie (14. Februar 2006)

Hi,
ich hatte Raven besiegt hab dann mit Saturas alles geklärt und dann hab ich an einem Beliar Schrein gebetet und naja jetz wollte ich grad die Klaue anlegen doch sie ist nicht mehr in meinem Inventar!
Was soll ich tun?
Mfg Martinie

Ich cheate zwar nicht aber den Insert Code für die Klaue hab ich au nich gefunden!


----------



## HanFred (14. Februar 2006)

bist du magier?
dann guck nochmal genauer ins inventar, da ist was drin,w as vorher nicht drin war.


----------



## Martinie (14. Februar 2006)

HanFred am 14.02.2006 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> bist du magier?
> dann guck nochmal genauer ins inventar, da ist was drin,w as vorher nicht drin war.


Ja eine Rune, und wo ist mein Schwert,
ist das etwa weg


----------



## Rosini (14. Februar 2006)

Martinie am 14.02.2006 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich hatte Raven besiegt hab dann mit Saturas alles geklärt und dann hab ich an einem Beliar Schrein gebetet und naja jetz wollte ich grad die Klaue anlegen doch sie ist nicht mehr in meinem Inventar!
> Was soll ich tun?
> Mfg Martinie
> ...



Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass du die Klaue "unwissend" Saturas übergeben hast (er zerstört sie dann). Ist mir beim ersten Durchspielen auch passiert. Musste dann leider nen älteren Spielstand laden. Das empfehl ich dir auch mal. Vielleicht ist es ein Bug, oder auch ein Versehen von dir.

Saturas fragt in dieser Konversation ja, ob du die Klaue behalten möchtest, oder sie ihm überlassen willst. Da ich oft ganze Dialoge einfach übersprungen oder irgendwelche angeklickt habe, hab ich damals meine Gotteswaffe verloren ^^



			
				Martinie am 14.02.2006 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja eine Rune, und wo ist mein Schwert,
> ist das etwa weg


Jap, lad nen alten Spielstand und hol dir das schmucke Schwert noch einmal.


----------



## Martinie (14. Februar 2006)

Rosini am 14.02.2006 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Martinie am 14.02.2006 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab leider keinen alten Spielstand mehr


----------



## Grillmeister (14. Februar 2006)

als Magier bekommst du kein schwert sondern eine Rune..


----------



## Rosini (14. Februar 2006)

Grillmeister am 14.02.2006 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> als Magier bekommst du kein schwert sondern eine Rune..



Ah, das erklärt dann einiges. Ich hab aber leider nie als Magier gespielt. Was bewirkt diese Rune eigentlich?


----------



## Homerclon (14. Februar 2006)

Rosini am 14.02.2006 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Grillmeister am 14.02.2006 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man kann sich immer zwichen mehreren Runen auswählen.
Mit jedem Kapitel kommen neue Hinzu, oder werden durch andere ersetzt.(keine ahnung wie genau, ich geb die Klaue Beliars immer Saturas)

http://www.mondgesaenge.de/G2ADB/guide_runen.htm
Da sind alle Runen aufgelistet, die "Normalen" und die Beliar Runen.
Kreis 1-5 jeweils die Rune von der es keine Spruchrolle gibt. Kreis 6 Beliar-Rune gibts nicht.


----------



## Gajeza (15. Februar 2006)

Homerclon am 14.02.2006 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 14.02.2006 17:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man nicht waählen, egal ob man Magier, Paladin oder Söldner its, was man bekommt?
Hatte ich so in Erinnerung!


----------



## HanFred (16. Februar 2006)

Gajeza am 15.02.2006 23:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man nicht waählen, egal ob man Magier, Paladin oder Söldner its, was man bekommt?
> Hatte ich so in Erinnerung!


nein, der magier hat definitiv nur die rune, die er wie gesagt wurde in der funktion auswechseln kann.
hab auch erst gemeint, ich spinne, eben war das schwert noch da und dann...
aber egal. spielt ja keine rolle, was soll ein magier mit so einem riesigen schwert (einem abgrundief hässlichen noch dazu)? :-o


----------



## Genius2 (17. Februar 2006)

Grillmeister am 14.02.2006 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> als Magier bekommst du kein schwert sondern eine Rune..



Genau so ist es!!
In Gothic 1 ist das doch auch so mit dem "Starken Schwert" mir fällt der Name nicht mehr ein, was man am Ende bekommt um den Schläfer zu vernichten. Da bekommt man als Magier auch kein Schwert sondern eine Rune


----------



## Homerclon (17. Februar 2006)

Genius2 am 17.02.2006 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Grillmeister am 14.02.2006 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Schwert heisst Uriziel, aber da kann man sich entscheiden ob man das Schwert behält, oder ob man die Rune haben will.


----------

